# How big of a kayak do you need?



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

If i were to go a couple miles offshore on a smooth day, how long would you recommend the kayak be. also would it matter for what i was going after, for ex. striper vs. tuna. this is all up in the air but i am interested in the idea.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It doesn't matter what species you're targeting; the kayak is merely a platform to get you to where the fish are. 

If you're a newbie at kayaking, I'd stay away from going two miles offshore (if by offshore you mean two miles _away _from land) until you get a certain level of comfort for being out there. Unlike a powerboat, _you _are the motor, and going further than you can paddle back is dangerous. 

For big water kayak fishing, I'd go with something at least 13' long, 28"-34" wide so it can carry you and your gear there and back safely. A boat like a Prowler 13 or 15, Hobie Revolution, Outback or Adventure, or a Tarpon 140 or 160 would work well. However, they are not cheap. If you just want to get into kayak fishing, there are many used boats that would be great for fishing inshore waters or freshwater.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> It doesn't matter what species you're targeting; the kayak is merely a platform to get you to where the fish are.
> 
> If you're a newbie at kayaking, I'd stay away from going two miles offshore (if by offshore you mean two miles _away _from land) until you get a certain level of comfort for being out there. Unlike a powerboat, _you _are the motor, and going further than you can paddle back is dangerous.
> 
> For big water kayak fishing, I'd go with something at least 13' long, 28"-34" wide so it can carry you and your gear there and back safely. A boat like a Prowler 13 or 15, Hobie Revolution, Outback or Adventure, or a Tarpon 140 or 160 would work well. However, they are not cheap. If you just want to get into kayak fishing, there are many used boats that would be great for fishing inshore waters or freshwater.


yeah , definately get some paddle time b4 you do a bigger paddle like that.

i started doing alot of long paddles inshore this year 1+ mile each way to a spot to fish for reds and stuff , and its no biggie to me now and i enjoy the further paddles. but starting out..if they wind was in my face + tide etc , would kick my ass!


keep a spare 2 piece paddle in your hull too , if you are goin that far out...a radio would be a good idea too..



13'+ is nice for longer paddles (speed is nice)


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

*kayak size - length - equipment*

After test paddling several Kayaks a few years ago I bought a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 16 for the exact type of nearshore (ocean) and inshore fishing ity seems like you are talking about. I fish for stripers and big blues ( when available ) in the winter, and in the summer and fall kings, cobia, and bluefish off the beach in the ocean off the OBX from Corolla to Oregon Inlet. I have caught all the above species along with dolphin ( extreme warm water in light easterly wind conditions ), channel bass, amberjacks, spanish mackeral,speckled trout, along with the ground species to use for live bait ( spot, mullet, croakers, taylor blues, fatback, thread herring )

Speed is the big thing and the longer the kayak, the faster and better you track to and from where you want to fish. Shorter kayaks are more agile, but it takes way more effort and time to get from point A to point B. A few hints though, longer kayaks are harder to get out thru the surf and back in thru surf because of the length, you have to get used to ( lots of practice in calm conditions ) negotiating thru the breakers in either direction.

Install a rudder to aid in tracking straight in windy and choppy conditions, and try some different paddles to find comfortable fit for your paddling ability. The best you can afford will make you faster and less fatigued - always have a spare paddle in the hull, just in case. Also before you install rod holders paddle around a bit and see where the most ergonomic place for your personal preference - dont just assume the standard places will be best for you. Of course all the safety measures are necessary ( lifejacket/vest, spare paddle, proper clothing, letting someone know your location, cell phone in a waterproof case ) also a good GPS can be a great aid in navigation as well as locating fishing areas. Fishfinders are nice (especially inshore for me in the sound to locate deep holes) though not a necessity, they can be a great aid in locating fish and bait. Fishing equipment and storage is all personal preference, but remember the more weight/height you add, you become slower and the conditions can affect your ability to track straight. Tether all rod and reel combos and anything else you dont want to lose or you will eventually lose it !!!!!
Wow, that was long winded, but if I can help you prevent some of the mistakes I made it was worth it - I have been fishing in this same kayak for 3 or 4 years now and have finally got fairly comfy in fishing almost any conditions though I learn something every time I go out.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with everything above with one caveat. If you go beyond the breakers a marine VHF is a must. First, it IS a coast guard requirement. Second, it IS your lifeline when things go wrong.

New to kayaking, take a class from an ACA certified paddling instructor. It will be the best money you spend starting out. You'll prevent a ton of bad habits from creeping into your paddling style. You'll learn how to handle your boat safely and efficiently.

As for size I don't like anything shorter than 14 for BTB fishing or paddling.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

dont do it!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ive paddled 4-5 miles off sandbridge in my WS Ride135 on calm days in the summer. A rudder goes a long ways in paddling a wider boat as it capitalizes on your paddling and allows you to track straight as an arrow in chop without having to paddle on one side more than the other to offset current & seas. Best part about a rudder is when you hook upto some fiesty 3-5ft blacktips and they take off you can use your feet & work the rudder to dictate the direction you go when the sleigh ride begins. It helps bigtime especially when a pissed off blacktip decides to change directions boatside and you can keep his ass on lock & where he needs to be. 

Fortunately I dont need My Blue 09 WS Ride135 w/ factory installed rudder anymore as im moving upto a fossil fuel powered vessel so if your in the market for a stable vessel that tracks well & handles the surf like a champ then check out my add in the marketplace or PM me....


----------

